# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Assurance du travail] Accident sur trajet

## kacedda

Bonjour  tous et bonne anne!

Pour commencer perso j'ai dcid de me planter ::aie:: .
L'histoire:
Je bosse dans une SSII
Je vais au travail tout les matins(sauf le samedi/dimanche)
Jusque la je pense que beaucoup d'entre vous ont la meme histoire.

Et en fait ce matin en allant au boulot(chez le client, mission de plusieurs mois),
paf il pleut et je pars en vrille dans un rond point ::cry:: (pourtant j'allais pas vite), je tape des deux cotes pas de bobo, mais la voiture a pris, bousill 2/3 roues avec le trottoir.

Donc heureusement, c'est juste de la casse, et j'ai toucher personne. Maintenant il parait que l'on peut faire passer ca avec l'assurance du boulot, mais je connai personne qui l'ai fait, et je saurai pas trop comment ca se passe.

Perso je suis au tiers(voiture assez vieille), donc c'est pour ma pomme. Au final je pense en avoir pour <150 (petre meme <100).
Mais bon je l'avais pas compte dans le budget 2008 et ca m'embete un peu.

Du coup, est-ce qu'il y en a, a qui s'est dj arriv? et si ils ont pu faire passer ca a l'assurance du boulot?
Dans mon cas je ne le ferai surement pas jouer (si <100), tant pis c'est pour moi.
Mais bon je me posai la question pour savoir si ca se faisait. Vos experience ou vos collegues quoi.

Voila voila

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

salut,
propos recueillis sur un auter forum (les modos me diront si son nom doit appraitre)



> Que viendrait faire votre employeur dans un vnement qui concerne votre vie prive. Franchie la porte de l'entreprise qui vous emploie, vous n'tes plus en tat de subordination envers votre patron et ce que vous faites ne regarde que vous...
> 
> Par consquent, les dommages matriels que vous subissez du fait d'un accident de voiture, mme sur le trajet lieu de travail/domicile ne peut que rester  votre charge et ,donc,  celle de votre assureur si vous tes assure en "tous dommages" (ou tous risques c'est pareil) 
> 
> L'intervention de votre employeur  la suite de cet accident ne peut se produire que si vous tes blesse car alors, il faut dclarer le sinistre aux Accidents du Travail-Trajets et cette dmarche incombe  l'employeur.

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
juste dans cette histoire o un dtail me semble quand mme important, c'est un trajet en direction du client et non de la bote...Donc, le vhicule ne peut il pas tre considrer comme l'outil de travail ??

----------


## mavina

> Si vous entrez dans le cadre de l'accident de trajet, vous avez tout intrt  le dclarer  votre employeur.
> Vous pourrez bnficier des mmes droits que pour un accident du travail. Parmi les principaux :
> 
> - la gratuit des soins
> - le versement d'indemnits journalires : 60% du salaire pendant 28 jours puis 80% ds le 29me jour
> - le versement du salaire de la journe de l'accident
> - l'assurance de retrouver son emploi aprs l'arrt de travail


source : http://emploi.france5.fr/emploi/droi...0042049-fr.php

F.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

certes, mais l il n'y a pas d'accident corporel, si ?

----------


## kacedda

Malheureusement non ::aie:: , zut j'aurai du me mutiler.

Ok, d'accord pour l'interruption de travail et la prise en compte des soins.

Mais du point de vue matriel?
En fait personnellement, on va dire que je m'en sors pas trop mal. Mais pour ceux qui ont des voitures rcentes(assez chere)?
Meme si ils sont en tous risque, il y a souvent une franchise, ca peut devenir interessant si l'assurance de la societe participe.

Et si je me plante dans le parking?

En fait ca peut paraitre mesquin, mais les assurances ne sont pas vraiment gentilles avec nous, alors si on peut gratter a notre tour, je pense que personne ne devrait s'en priver.

----------


## kacedda

Je n'ai pas trouver de site qui parle des dommages materiels, du coup me demande si c'est pas une legende...

----------


## Invit

Dans la dernire ssii franaise o j'ai boss, il me semble bien que c'tait l'assurance de la socit qui couvrait le transport domicile-boulot (dommage corporelle - a c'est obligatoire - mais aussi la voiture). J'avais remplis des papiers dans ce sens avec permis de conduire, carte grise et autres.
Je pense qu'un appel avec ton assistante prfre sera en mesure de te dire ce qu'il en est dans ton cas.

Edit: cel dit, si t'en a pour moins de 150 euros, a m'tonnerait que a dpasse la franchise...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

moi, le lis :




> Et en fait ce matin en allant *au boulot(chez le client, mission de plusieurs mois)*,


et je me dis qu'il va falloir que je vrifie, mais, pour autant que mes souvenirs soient bons :

- il appartient  l'employeur de mettre dans ce cas  disposition de l'employ un moyen de transport adquat (au choix de l'employeur)
- qu'il peut (contractuellement et expressment) tre dcid que l'employ utilisera son vhicule personnel (et dans ce cas le contrat doit prciser plusieurs aspects, depuis le dfraiement ventuel jusqu' l'accident ventuel)
- qu'en l'absence d'un tel contrat avec de telles clauses, les dgts matriels ventuels ne sauraient tre pris en charge (sauf par dcision volontaire de l'employeur) par l'employeur... pas plus que les pannes ventuelles. 

A vrifier .... mais ....

----------


## kacedda

Oui pour le cas present, pense pas le faire, mais bon, c'est le genre de truc bon a savoir, surtout qu'apparement il faut le declarer dans les 24h(cela dit je le souhaite a personne).
Sinon, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu un truc de ce genre dans mon contrat.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Sinon, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu un truc de ce genre dans mon contrat.


Alors.... je dirais personnellement qu'il convient que tu recherches une "brosse  se brosser le bec".... je le crains ...

----------


## kacedda

> une "brosse  se brosser le bec"


 :8O: 
c-a-d? dsl connai pas l'expression ::aie:: 

Sinon, dans mon cas c'est pas grave, je pense que je vais pas en mourir, mais autant que les gens soient au courant, ca peut meme petre se negocier a l'embauche...

----------


## ucfoutu

> c-a-d? dsl connai pas l'expression
> 
> Sinon, dans mon cas c'est pas grave, je pense que je vais pas en mourir, mais autant que les gens soient au courant, *ca peut meme petre se negocier a l'embauche..*.


Ah !...

Je m'en doutais un peu (pas dans tontonpedia, celle-l ... hein ... :;): )

Bon :

1)  "Se brosser le bec" signifie plusieurs choses, parmi lesquelles (pour les rsumer toutes) : engager de gros frais (vestimentaires, moraux, d'nergie, etc...) pour obtenir une chose. L'oiseau, ainsi, se brossera le bec pour, en le faisant reluire, tenter de sduire une femelle .... ::king:: 
je suis n avec cette expression et ai vcu avec ....ainsi que tous les autres membres de ma famille... Nous l'avons tous aime et mes filles et mes petits enfants l'utilisent galement ... Elle peut se traduire par "attendre que les poules aient des dents" (mais c'est moins bon...). Il est vraisemblable que cette expression, qui vient du moyen ge (h oui !) vivra encore trs longtemps dans de nombreux foyers....
2) (en gras) : oui, sans aucun doute !... en prcisant que, plus que "a peut", "*'est  ngocier*   l'embauche".
Amitis

----------


## gronono

Bonjour,

Je sais que cela ne rpond pas  ta question.



> *Accidents pris en compte*
> Est considr comme accident de trajet, l'accident survenu au salari pendant le trajet d'aller et retour : 
>     * entre sa rsidence habituelle et son lieu de travail, 
>     * entre son lieu de travail et l'endroit o il prend habituellement ses repas. 
> ...
> 
> *Prcisions sur la notion de lieu de travail* 
> Enfin, l'autre extrmit du trajet protg considr doit toujours tre le lieu de travail. En principe, l'accident survenu dans l'enceinte de l'tablissement est considr comme un accident de travail, tandis que celui survenu sur le trajet  la limite de l'entre de l'tablissement est compris comme un accident de trajet. 
> Le parcours protg s'entend par ailleurs commer l'itinraire normal, c'est  dire que sauf en cas de covoiturage rgulier, il ne doit pas avoir t interrompu, dtourn, avanc ou retard pour un motif dict par l'intrt personnel et tranger aux ncessits essentielles de la vie courante ou indpendant de l'emploi. 
> ...


Si on en croit la ligne en rouge, tu as bien eu un accident du travail. Reste plus qu' savoir comment ton vhicule est couvert durant ton travail.

A+
Gronono

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour gronono,

Les accidents du travail ne concernent la personne (l'employ) et non les biens !
Le ddommagement ventuel de dgts concernant les biens ne peut qu'tre le rsultat de clauses contractuelles ou de mansutude (dcision volontaire de l'employeur).

A dfaut de clauses expresses, l'employeur n'est pas plus responsable qu'il le serait si, en tombant, l'employ cassait une montre Cartier qu'il aurait  son poignet ...

----------


## gronono

Ok merci pour cette prcision.

A+
Gronono

----------


## kacedda

Ok, merci ucfoutu pour la culture, parce qu'il en faut... et sinon oui ni sur pedia ni sur google ::D: 

PS: Effectivement, je n'ai rien trouve non plus concernant le materiel

----------

